# braunlarge/Schulemburg Harz Mountains



## MarkFu (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello all,

Just wondering if anyone has ridden either of these bikeparks, and what their opinions are?

I normally ride xc/trail in my local area (Herford) and also ride a bit of dh/fr occasionally at Willingen/Winterberg. I have done a bit of xc previously in the Harz (We probably missed out any good singletrack though, as most of what we rode was fireroad) and have also ridden the dh/fr trails at Hahnenklee. I am not an especially skilled rider and just do it for plain enjoyment, so i'm trying to up my game a bit for my Summer riding holiday in the Alps.

Cheers all  .


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

You have certainly read the 80 pages of this thread  - if you want to view the pictures only, then install the following add-on in Firefox . " IBC " and click the button down right in the thread " Fotofilter AN" .

I havent been to Braunlage or Schulenberg, but heard a lot (seems to be similar as Hahnenklee, as the same guy built them). I think if you have been to Winterberg or WIllingen you will be disappointed.

You should go for the really fine singletracks in the Harz, there are a lot of them. Some of them start at the top of the Braunlage bike park....


----------



## MarkFu (Jul 29, 2008)

Some nice pictures and videos there, thanks.

Personally i quite liked Hahnenklee, the trails had quite a natural feel to them, if only they were a bit longer. I'm not too keen on Winterberg, far too crowded, but i do like the downhill run there, it's very good for improving skills without scaring you too much. Willingen is ok, but i need to find more singletrack there, i love the freeride and downhill trails, but i need a bit more variety.

Is it easy to find your way back to the top once you have descended the singletracks from the top of Braunlage bike park? One of the reasons that i like the look of Braunlage is that there appears to be a bigger height difference from top to bottom.


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

MarkFu said:


> So
> 
> Is it easy to find your way back to the top once you have descended the singletracks from the top of Braunlage bike park? One of the reasons that i like the look of Braunlage is that there appears to be a bigger height difference from top to bottom.


In the Bikepark it should be no problem, all the trails lead down to the station at the bottom. If you take another trail down, it will be more difficult, but with a good map you will probably find your way back.


----------

